# Blasc und Patch 1.24



## Xmasman (26. Februar 2005)

bei mir kann der irgendwie nicht die daten richtig übertragen auch wenn ich blasc neu installiere hat noch jemand probleme damit?


----------



## Nebelschleicher (26. Februar 2005)

Zwei Zeilen unter deinem Thread steht die Antwort...

http://www.rpg24.net/board/index.php?showtopic=6559

Bissl gucken schadet nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Nebel


----------



## Tharek (26. Februar 2005)

und wer des net peilt einfach mal bei der charauswahl, 
was ich glaube aber auch schon gesagt wurde die versionsabgleichung ausachen! 
dann funzts wieder
zumindestens bei mir

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Lorn (27. Februar 2005)

habt ihr btw schon in etwa nen Termin wann ihr die neue BLASC Version releasen werdet? ^^


----------



## B3N (28. Februar 2005)

Lorn schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr btw schon in etwa nen Termin wann ihr die neue BLASC Version releasen werdet? ^^
> [post="81647"][/post]​



Vermutlich diese Woche, aber einen genauen Tag kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Xmasman (28. Februar 2005)

hmm irgendwie werden bei mir fehlerfrei die Daten übertragen, aber auf der Seite ist trotzdem nichts aktualisiert.
in der debug.txt stehen aber auch keine fehler, jemand ne idee was es sein kann?
evtl. doch firewall oder sowas?


----------



## blessed_one (28. Februar 2005)

schau mal in deiner character-auswahl unter addons, ob der blasc-plugin überhaupt läuft...

er versucht zwar zu aktualisieren, wenn du wow beendest, aber wenn keine daten gesammelt wurden, können halt auch keine gesendet werden....


----------

